# Tips on booking trips on the cheap?



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi guys,
My friends and I are trying to book a trip in ME, VT, or NH for some sort of a discount. We would need lift tickets and lodging. My friends would need rentals too. I know there are often discounts, group rates, etc. but I don't know where to look. Only site I know about is liftopia

Tips? Suggestions?


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

i recently booked a trip out west. Lodging wise i google mapped the town, looked at hotels that popped up, contacted them and asked them if they had stay and ski/board deals. The Super8 did, so i booked. Pretty simple, you just have to put some effort into it.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Check out Banchi.com....East Resorts. They've been my best option in the past.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> Hi guys,
> My friends and I are trying to book a trip in ME, VT, or NH for some sort of a discount. We would need lift tickets and lodging. My friends would need rentals too. I know there are often discounts, group rates, etc. but I don't know where to look. Only site I know about is liftopia
> 
> Tips? Suggestions?


Join a ski club. We belong to a local chapter of the Connecticut Ski Council. Costs only $35 a year, which pays for itself the first time out. They don't care if you live in Connecticut or not...we've turned on several friends who live in Massachusetts. Lift tix are generally half-price or even less. Often they are associated with cheap rooms at local hotels. For instance, last year I got a *three-day pass* to Stowe for just $98 -- a regular one-day weekend ticket is $92. And they were doing a deal with a motel about three miles from the mountain for just $65 a night. And they offer bus trips to the mountains super-cheap, and often do cook-outs and parties in the parking lot before returning home. 

Here is their December calendar for an idea of how cheap the lift tix are...click for January, etc. We belong to the Meriden Ski Club Meriden Ski Club, Inc. (they don't care if you're a snowboarder). Some chapters are cheaper...I hear the Rocky Hill, CT chapter is only $15 a year, but they're all part of the CT Ski Counsil, so they all get the same discounts. 

csc_awndays_0910: December 2011


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> Join a ski club. We belong to a local chapter of the Connecticut Ski Council. Costs only $35 a year, which pays for itself the first time out. They don't care if you live in Connecticut or not...we've turned on several friends who live in Massachusetts. Lift tix are generally half-price or even less. Often they are associated with cheap rooms at local hotels. For instance, last year I got a *three-day pass* to Stowe for just $98 -- a regular one-day weekend ticket is $92. And they were doing a deal with a motel about three miles from the mountain for just $65 a night. And they offer bus trips to the mountains super-cheap, and often do cook-outs and parties in the parking lot before returning home.
> 
> Here is their December calendar for an idea of how cheap the lift tix are...click for January, etc. We belong to the Meriden Ski Club Meriden Ski Club, Inc. (they don't care if you're a snowboarder). Some chapters are cheaper...I hear the Rocky Hill, CT chapter is only $15 a year, but they're all part of the CT Ski Counsil, so they all get the same discounts.
> 
> csc_awndays_0910: December 2011


this is exactly what i was looking for. thanks dude!


----------

